

America is forfeiting the space race - kumarski
http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2013/05/01/america-is-forfeiting-the-space-race/

======
Vivtek
_President Obama talks about investment in science but, in practice, such
investment gets siphoned off into entitlements or teachers unions, rather than
research._

OK, I've saved a few minutes now. No need to consider this guy's opinion after
that screamer.

~~~
crymer11
The article's main point is valid, but the author's rhetoric and desire to
blame Obama for everything doesn't help in presenting a persuasive argument.

------
noonespecial
We're not doing some of the stuff we used to do at the moment but there don't
seem to be a whole lot of chinese and russian rovers getting in our way up on
Mars. Spacex isn't launching from China either.

